# Gym safety



## CXRAndy (30 Jun 2022)

This is why you have catch bars







Momentary lapse in concentration. Bar would have hit me square on the nose without the squatting frame


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Jun 2022)

First thing I do in the gym (apart from flex in the mirror) is move the safety bars in the squat rack to my height*
*They're usually at eye level or slammed to the floor


----------



## CXRAndy (30 Jun 2022)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> First thing I do in the gym (apart from flex in the mirror) is move the safety bars in the squat rack to my height*
> *They're usually at eye level or slammed to the floor



My bars allow me just to slide out from underneath. I have to sacrifice about 25mm of range in the press. I'd rather have it that way considering I could be wearing a broken nose today


----------



## I like Skol (30 Jun 2022)

My gym safety is exemplary! 

i.e I don't go near the places because I want to stay fit without injuries.


----------

